# Best SILENT case?



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello, I'm building a new computer and I really rank silence over many other things. My current computer has loud fans and it gets irritating after awhile. What are your recommendations for a completely silent case/fan setup?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

The antec 900 with all fans on low with a decent CPU heatsink is near silent. In fact, with all fans on low, the stock intel cooler is louder than the case.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The mid-tower Antec Sonata cases are all very quiet. I have two of them (Sonata I and a Sonata II) and put a super quiet Seasonic PSU unit in each case so there is no real noise. They simply are wonderful. 

Just remember, they are a mid-tower case and not the full tower, but have a lot of space anyway for this size. BTW, I use one (120mm) Antec 3 speed fan in the back and one of those also in the front to pull in cool air. I run both fans on the lowest speed, so they are whisper quiet and the rig stays very cool.

When you purchase, remember the PSU makes the noise as a rule, so look for something like Seasonic to power this rig if you want it quiet.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> The mid-tower Antec Sonata cases are all very quiet. I have two of them (Sonata I and a Sonata II) and put a super quiet Seasonic PSU unit in each case so there is no real noise. They simply are wonderful.
> 
> Just remember, they are a mid-tower case and not the full tower, but have a lot of space anyway for this size. BTW, I use one (120mm) Antec 3 speed fan in the back and one of those also in the front to pull in cool air. I run both fans on the lowest speed, so they are whisper quiet and the rig stays very cool.
> 
> When you purchase, remember the PSU makes the noise as a rule, so look for something like Seasonic to power this rig if you want it quiet.


like i said, in my 900, i have a thermaltake toughpower 650, it's just as quit as the case. But the stock intel cooler (E6750) is the loudest thing in the world, but i have it at full power override for the temps. At typical operation (at the loss of about 10C) it might be a little cooler. But i can still hear it over the 3 120mm 3 speeds on medium.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Lian-Li PC7Plus, Lian-Li V2000 plus II or almost any lian li case in general. quite possibly the worlds best made case, with MM being close. antec/thermaltake cant touch them


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

forcifer said:


> Lian-Li PC7Plus, Lian-Li V2000 plus II or almost any lian li case in general. quite possibly the worlds best made case, with MM being close. antec/thermaltake cant touch them


Forcifer,

I am asking because I don't know these two cases. The question is not if they are good, because we know lian-Li is a top-of-the-line case company. What we need to know is, are they quiet???? How do they compare in that area.

BTW, nice to see you lurking again.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can take many cases and simply replace the fans. Fluid dynamic bearing fans tend to be expensive but are very quiet and have a high lifespan.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

tumble, that is a very honest question  

i belong to many overclock communities (www.chilledpc.co.uk is the one i use for this type of stuff) and they all use either lian li or mountain mod cases. i must admit that personally i have never used lian li but from others personal expirences, they are the ultimate in quite cooling. i have talked to many of them in msn, etc and that is all they recommend. also, if you look at the way the airflow is designed, it is insanely efficient with frontal grill, 120mm fan blowing over hdds, and the rear exhaust 120mm blowing everything out. they also seperate the psu from the rest of the case, and yet still allow it to get ample airflow. http://www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/cases/lian_li/pcv2000/images/inside1.jpg is a good pic of the v2000. the rear also has the same mesh, again for great airflow on few fans. expensive? yes. but probably one of the best designed cases. MM cases are not meant to be quiet so im not going to recommend those 

if you want silent fans iver heard amazing things about yate-loon fans for being very quiet and decently cheap. performance-pcs.com has them


----------

